# Salty Fly roll call!



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

In!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Kirk. I'll see you tomorrow around 18:30 or so. Does that work?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Bob and Cody. Are y'all staying at Little Harbor?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Still waiting for work to confirm I can take off, but I'm planning on it.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am staying at Little Harbor Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Bob and Cody. Are y'all staying at Little Harbor?


I'll probably just drive over from Lakeland. It's only about 35 minutes to Little Harbor..


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

In.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'll be there with DJ Dan...probably staying at someone's house in Tampa.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I blew through Lakeland last night at 00:00, with the new skiff in tow. ;D


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody else?


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

Team Mangrove Grizzly is in again!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I guess that would make us team 'Drunk & Cuban'


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

We are in.


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

Team Release Marine checking in!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, I'm fishing it!
Hope I do better in the raffle this year...


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Flylaw, did y'all fish in the Gladesman last year?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

"Drunk and Cuban", my favorite combination


----------



## colin76regan (Oct 25, 2011)

Can someone post some info on the tourney? 
How do the rules and scoring work? I wasn't able to find much info on the 2014 tourney on the website other than the dates of 3/7-9. Looks like fun though! thanks


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

I am in again


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> Can someone post some info on the tourney?
> How do the rules and scoring work?  I wasn't able to find much info on the 2014 tourney on the website other than the dates of 3/7-9.  Looks like fun though! thanks


Catch photo release.biggest two red and one trout 
At least that's what it was last year


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

> Flylaw, did y'all fish in the Gladesman last year?


Yeah, that was us struggling our way through that nasty wind that picked up! Actually, the last two years have been tough with the weather. I am hoping the March date will give us better luck!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Flylaw, did y'all fish in the Gladesman last year?
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was us struggling our way through that nasty wind that picked up! Actually, the last two years have been tough with the weather. I am hoping the March date will give us better luck!


Tides are gonna suck. Slow incoming it seems as of right now.


----------



## mkupfer32 (Feb 5, 2014)

The TLTFF Crew is potentially in, working out logistics now.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Tide is absolutely brutal for that day!
I am in, but not gonna be able to get off work to fish it so I have relinquished my spot (once he pays me for it) to CaptWebb.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

Since the tide stinks, maybe the weather will at least cooperate!


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

The Technicians are in


----------



## Noprat (Oct 3, 2013)

Strip and Feed Research checking in!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Strip and Feed Research checking in!


How's that bucket coming along...


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> > Strip and Feed Research checking in!
> 
> 
> How's that bucket coming along...


 ;D I was gonna buy one like 2 years ago when they said they were supposed to be in production


----------

